# Fort Worth Area: What Medicare Plans Do You Like and Why?



## WeeDee (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm new to this, insurance agent gave me 6 books - Humana, United, Baylor- Scott-White, Aetna and 2 Care n' Care. Geez Louise. Anyone have experience w Care n' Care? Who do you like? She said Care n' Care is owned by docs but having worked in healthcare for years, not sure that's a good thing. Any input on your experience with plans available in Tarrant County would be appreciated. Thx and happy new year!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2016)

....Check out Mutual of Omaha F Plan...DO NOT accept any Advantage Plan!!


----------



## WeeDee (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi, Ken, thank you. Other than the geographic/travel exclusions what's wrong w Advantage plans?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2016)

I have had an advantage plan for nearly 6 years and I love it.  I had both hips replaced (very expensive surgeries) with very minimal out of pocket expense.  My plan is tied to a major hospital and their huge physicians' group and is accepted by almost all docs where I live.  

It all depends on who's running the plan.  My plan has no additional premium (only the regular Medicare premium) and includes prescription drug coverage.  All advantage plans are not bad!


----------



## WeeDee (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Butterfly and thanks. Do you know anything about the plans I mentioned or have a preference you'd care to share?  Most people  I've talked with here go with United but that could be because It's the best known. I hadn't planned to stop working full time at 64 so the cost difference between supplements and Advantage is a concern, at least for 2017 when I'll be limited in how much I can earn. Happy new year!


----------



## GreenSky (Dec 31, 2016)

Your insurance agent gave you "books? That's not an insurance agent.  It's someone that clearly doesn't want to be bothered.

I show my clients options based upon discussion on needs, finance, etc.  And I mean I actually have a discussion before any papers/books are even opened.

The advice for Mutual of Omaha Plan F is rarely the correct choice.  Not because of the company (although they have a terrible history of rate increases), but because Plan F is not usually the best value.

Find an agent that represents several companies and is willing to spend time with you either in person or on the phone to help you make the best decision for you.  And handing you 6 books is not helping.

Rick


----------



## WeeDee (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi, Rick. She's not my agent, just a GA who reps a lot of companies and specializes in senior coverages. I assumed she'd sit down with me and discuss in depth but she schedules group presentations instead. Not my thing so I just took the books. I have no problem making the comparisons, just looking for some real- world input about peoples' experiences and satisfaction w the plans here. Happy new year!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2017)

Just replying to what I am satisfied with.

Yes, premiums are high, but I feel that I am paying up front. I have compared them to other friends plans and mine works for me.

For about the past 5 years, I have never paid a dime out of pocket for doctors/hospital. Drug plans are a different story!!!


----------



## WeeDee (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks, Ken; I'll look into them too. I've got a couple of months so got to get busy. I've been with the same State Farm agent for 22 years; I hate to leave but need an agent who can do the whole kit and caboodle. Happy new year


----------

